# (wifi) Habilitar punto de acceso wlan0 [solucionado]

## Ignatius881

Bueno, el caso es que no puedo acceder a internet desde Gentoo. Sólo puedo acceder por wifi, y el wifi se conecta a wlan0. Pero directamente no aparece cuando ejecuto un iwconfig (aparecen lo, eth0 y sit0, pero éste último no lo añadí ni nada).

Instalando Gentoo escribí:

```
# rc-update add net.eth0 default

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc.init.d/net.wlan0

# rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

como bien me dijeron en otro hilo de este subforo español. Y wlan0 se añadió sin problema después de haber hecho eso, aunque ya aparece nada más arrancar el LiveDVD. Pero eso, cuando inicio Gentoo, ya instalado, no está.

En otro hilo en el foro general, sobre lo mismo, me dijeron que instalara wireless-tools. Lo hice, aunque como ya digo, lo hice desde el LiveDVD, único lugar donde conectarme a internet, y habiendo montado primero las particiones y todo eso. Pero ni habiéndolo instalado aparece wlan0.

Por si lo necesitáis, aquí os dejo mi lspci y mi lsusb.

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GH (ICH7DH) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA RAID Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW322/323 (rev 70)

01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family LAN Controller (rev 01)
```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 059b:0475 Iomega Corp.

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0111 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Card Reader
```

Gracias.Last edited by Ignatius881 on Sat Apr 09, 2011 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Por medio de google me aparece esto:

http://www.esdebian.org/foro/45716/rt2870-no-consigo-conectarme-wifi

Aunque no es de gentoo los pasos a seguir son muy similares.

----------

## Ignatius881

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Por medio de google me aparece esto:
> 
> http://www.esdebian.org/foro/45716/rt2870-no-consigo-conectarme-wifi
> 
> Aunque no es de gentoo los pasos a seguir son muy similares.

 

Ah, olvidé decir que yo también puse esos módulos en blacklist (rt2800usb y los dos rt2x00). Y sigue sin aparecer wlan0.

EDITO: A ver, por partes, ejecutando iwlist wlan0 scan me sale esto:

```
wlan0   Interface doesn't support scanning.
```

Y más extraño todavía, ejecutando lsmod | grep rt2, no sale nada. Ni siquiera ejecutando lsmod, ni lsmod | grep ni lsmod | grep rt  :Confused: 

¿Tendré que volver a compilar el nucleo?

----------

## Ignatius881

Bueno, volví a hacer un make menuconfig, y mientras navegaba por ese menú, me di cuenta de que no había activado los módulos usb wifi  :Embarassed: 

Así que los puse, pero como <*>, no como <M>. No sé si debí hacerlo así. Ahora mismo no me doy cuenta de cuáles eran los que activé, pero bueno, lo hice. Y ni aun así me aparece wlan0.

Y un usuario me dijo que descargara el módulo de mi wifi, lo descomprimiera y lo pusiera en /lib/firmware. Es éste. A ver si puedo.

----------

## Ignatius881

Ya solucioné el problema. Hice más o menos lo mismo que aquí.

Gracias.

----------

